# Applying finish oil (Osmo)



## BrandonB (14 Feb 2021)

Hi everyone,

What's your method for applying finishing oil such as Osmo's Polyx? 

From my research people pretty much apply it with anything and it depends on what you're oiling. I am currently finishing up a display unit made using oak veneered MDF which I sanded to 240grit. I also go over the project with a slightly damp cloth/rag to collect all of the dust from the veneered to provide a clean surface for the oil. I applied Osmo's PolyX using a synthetic brush applying it very thinnly making sure to work it into the grain and ensuring there is no excess that would cause pooling/dark spots. I have seen people use a range of methods to apply it such as using just a cloth/rag to a fancy white foam pad or synthetic brush. I have seen someone use a foam roller...which I think would be a bad idea because it's introducing air into the application which I'm not sure about. 

Osmo do suggest ' With Osmo Flat Brush, Floor Brush, Oil Finish Applicator Fleece (Hand Pad Holder) or Microfibre Roller, '


Thanks all.


----------



## Rorton (14 Feb 2021)

White non abrasive pad for me. I apply it, then go around with another 
piece of pad that’s dry and ensure no thick bits left. Always worked well for me.


----------



## Fitzroy (14 Feb 2021)

Thinly as possible and with several coats, it seems fairly ambivalent regards the exact application method so long as the excess is removed.


----------



## DBT85 (14 Feb 2021)

I applied 3032 to my kitchen worktops with a 9" foam roller apparently designed for such a job but who knows about that. It takes so long to dry that the air is gone.

My more recent use was some worktop for the utility and for that it was just a standard 4" foam roller. No issues at all. 3 coats all over with some denibbing between.

Just keep it thin.

Great stuff.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (14 Feb 2021)

For flat surfaces I use a stainless spreader like this Osmo polyX table top followed up with a cloth. 

IMHO the ways using a brush or roller will be putting too much on.


----------



## Roland (14 Feb 2021)

Normally two pieces of rag. One to wipe on, and the other to wipe off a few minutes later. If I want to feature the wood grain then I use 0000 wire wool to rub on the first coat, (black iron particle collect in the grain), then subsequent coats with rag.


----------



## Keith Cocker (15 Feb 2021)

Exactly same method as Rorton for me.


----------



## Nelly111s (15 Feb 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> Exactly same method as Rorton for me.


And for me.

@BrandonB See Matt Estlea’s video on YouTube for this method.


----------



## OBr (16 Feb 2021)

BrandonB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What's your method for applying finishing oil such as Osmo's Polyx?
> 
> ...


I use foam brushes. 
Work for me.


----------



## JoshD (17 Feb 2021)

On with Mirka Mirlon 360 abrasive pad. Off with plenty of rags.


----------



## Paul200 (17 Feb 2021)

I use cotton rags and wipe on very thinly then wipe off, if necessary, with the same. Works well on flat surfaces but my current project is a table base - how do people tackle 90 degree angles? Try as I might I still get slight pooling in the angle. I watched the Matt Estlea video (thanks Nelly111s) and will be giving the non abrasive pads a go.


----------



## Ollie78 (17 Feb 2021)

The best is to do the first coat any way you want. Make sure to wipe off excess. Second coat use a white webrax pad to apply, this will be super smooth.

Ollie


----------



## Ozi (17 Feb 2021)

I provide this only for the entertainment. I tried to use a kitchen sponge, I may patent the "little bits of disintegrating sponge stuck to the surface look


----------



## Rorton (17 Feb 2021)

Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Ozi (17 Feb 2021)

Rorton said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen


Sorry I have been unable to resist the joy of scrapping it all off and starting again


----------



## BrandonB (17 Feb 2021)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies it's been really helpful like any industry, companies produce and advertise a ton of unnecessary products trying to sell you the best or must have tool to do the job.I have seen a few videos using the branded pads and all different methods of applying oil. They all leave you with a pretty similar result. I ended up using a brush and a lint free cloth to wipe off the excess and it worked out fine. 

With any job it's easy to overthink or to rush out a buy the 'common' tool used to do the job or whatever the company advertises to use, sometimes you just need to keep it simple.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnnyb (17 Feb 2021)

has anybody found osmo to make the work look two toned when mixing veneer and solid? I usually finish with acid cat but these wanted to finish using osmo. I just thought it was 2 toney. they were overjoyed though and I never mentioned owt


----------



## Nightwood (15 Dec 2022)

BrandonB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What's your method for applying finishing oil such as Osmo's Polyx?
> 
> ...


I have painted a few oak staircases in my time and hundreds of hardwood doors my 1st choice is Osmo oil which I always apply with a 2 or 3-inch purdy pro extra synthetic brush leaves a perfect finish and is a joy to use I am a professional paperhanger and decorator for over 40 years now the only better finishes I have seen are accomplished by french polishers Thanks Rodney


----------



## Keith Cocker (15 Dec 2022)

You mention the most important point in my view - keep it thin. I have found these “sponges” to be excellent for application.


----------



## johnnyb (15 Dec 2022)

I remember reading about a Decorator who had a special way of applying it that resulted tn the best finish ever....unfortuneatly he wasn't telling. .

on grainy woods I like to sand using wet and dry 800 to fill the grain over 2 or 3 coats before finishing. wipe off across the grain using hessian or cotton.


----------

